# help me finding the right motor



## JackDani (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

I need a motor with the following specs for my project
Enclosure: TEFC
Phase: 3 
Hz: 60 
Frame: 56C

Now I found one on here that is compatible
https://www.mrosupply.com/product/26523-Baldor_Electric_Motors-Motors_AC_Motors_General_Purpose
But I am unsure of the brand, has anyone ever used a motor of the Baldor brand, and is there a site that will ship to Europe? (this will not)

Thanks a lot
Jack


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Baldor is a good name in motors. For a long time they were US made. Not sure these days. They were used for a long time on table saws for example.

Sorry cannot help with a site which will ship. The issue is normally the companies not having the staff to complete the complicated paperwork, select the correct UNSPSC code etc.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Jack - Baldor is one of the more respected names in the industry. I'd be surprised if they don't have operations in Europe. Europe is a big place....can you narrow it down to a country?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a locator for suppliers here if you haven't found one yet:

http://www.baldor.com/about/where_buy.asp


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree, Baldor is good...have you checked ebay for motors? You may find a three phase for cheap in an auction because most buyers are looking for single phase.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

just asking, what about frequency, 50Hz?


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

May be a problem with USA motors being 60 HZ that when using a transformer the speed will be a little different. I don't know if faster or slower but not a significant amount.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

GroovyMambo said:


> May be a problem with USA motors being 60 HZ that when using a transformer the speed will be a little different. I don't know if faster or slower but not a significant amount.


In theoretical terms.. (100% efficiency)

A US 60 Hz motor turns about 3600 rpm. (Hz times 60 Seconds) Slippage and what not brings that down to 3450 or so.
A global 50 Hz motor turns about 3000 rpm. (About 2875)


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Jack,

Don't know about your specific motor but call these guys

http://www.colinelectric.com/

I can personally tell you that these guys shoot straight. If the motor is made that they have it. As far as price I don't know how they compare to the other guys but I do know that they stand behind what they sell. They are a family owned business that has been around Lincoln for a long time.

Bob


----------

